
Ask HN: Open-Source Software Newsletters - single_source
Does anyone know of any good newsletters that follow the open source software space?  Even just a list of repos of new or interesting projects would be sufficient.
======
rchaudhary
Check out,
[https://www.programmerweekly.com/](https://www.programmerweekly.com/)

~~~
single_source
> [https://www.programmerweekly.com/](https://www.programmerweekly.com/)

This isn't quite what I had in mind. But thanks anyway! subscribed!

